# How do you clean your PCBs?



## MichaelW (Sep 4, 2022)

Specifically, looking for something to dry off the IPA without leaving a lot of lint or cotton hairs.

I read through some of the old posts here, and I keep seeing Kim Wipes being mentioned, I looked it up on Amazon and there's a bunch of varieties.
(I've never even heard of a Kim Wipe, is it like a "Dude Wipe"? Those are awesome btw, don't ask my how I know....)
Which Kim wipe do I want?

Right now my process is before pots (and that means before any trim pots as well, found out the hard way) and everything else is populated I do my main cleaning.
Which consists of a small plastic Tupperware with 1/4" of 91% IPA. I dunk the board swish it around, then scrub with an antistatic brush, swish some more, brush some more and final swish.

The problem is that if it air dries it leaves spots, which bugs the heck out of me. So I use old t-shirts rags and Q-tips to clean between rows of solder joints and clean between components up top.


----------



## szukalski (Sep 4, 2022)

I’m not anal about it, so I use alcohol wipes until it’s clean then dry it with an old rag or paper towel. The paper towel will rip in most cases but they can be blown off.


----------



## Coda (Sep 4, 2022)

I use CRC to loosen everything up, then it’s a toothbrush in IPA. Once I get everything, I usually let it air dry, then just go over it lightly with a dry paper towel, with just a little IPA on it, for lubrication…


----------



## steviejr92 (Sep 4, 2022)

Coda said:


> I use CRC to loosen everything up, then it’s a toothbrush in IPA. Once I get everything, I usually let it air dry, then just go over it lightly with a dry paper towel, with just a little IPA on it, for lubrication…


I use this exact method works for me


----------



## Barry (Sep 4, 2022)

I use the WD40 Cleaner, spray it down scrub with toothbrush, spray a gain, blot dry with blue shop towel (Scott's)


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 4, 2022)

Uh is there anyone else who doesn't clean their pcbs and is feeling a bit inadequate now?


----------



## fig (Sep 4, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Uh is there anyone else who doesn't clean their pcbs and is feeling a bit inadequate now?


I’ll sometimes go over the foot switch pad a bit, but rarely a board.


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2022)

I usually don't, but when I do I just lightly scrape the dried flux off with a small flat blade tool then hit it with the shop vac.

It flakes right off and there's no messy residue to worry about.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 4, 2022)

Robert said:


> I usually don't, but when I do I just lightly scrape the dried flux off with a small flat blade tool then hit it with the shop vac.
> 
> It flakes right off and there's no messy residue to worry about.


I'll give that a go.  

I suppose that's one of the few advantages of vero.  All of the soldering and flux residue etc is hidden under the board.


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2022)

Just be careful that you don't scratch the PCB, you just want to flake off the flux, not dig in.

I have a little jewelers flathead screwdriver that is worn down a bit so it doesn't have any sharp corners to gouge the board.


----------



## Kroars (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve used CRC QD Contact cleaner for a long while with great results, other than a slight film or residue  in some areas that easily wipes off once dried.  Not a big deal.

Due to cost, I started looking for other options and found this 99% Alcohol for much less $$, so I gave it a shot.  It works just as well as the CRC, if not a little better.  Absolutely no residue once it dries.  I use it the same way as I did the CRC -spray, toothbrush, spray and dry.  Done.  $31 for a gallon packaged in four 1-quart bottles with a spray nozzle.  Highly, highly recommend for those of us that build frequently.

Isopropyl Alcohol Grade 99% Anhydrous 1 Gallon - Pack in 4 Quarts - Free Sprayer Included https://a.co/d/17dWiWf


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 4, 2022)

Robert said:


> Just be careful that you don't scratch the PCB, you just want to flake off the flux, not dig in.
> 
> I have a little jewelers flathead screwdriver that is worn down a bit so it doesn't have any sharp corners to gouge the board.



Well I said I'd give it a go so I suppose that means I actually need to make time and solder something now.  This might be the kick in the ass I need.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 4, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Uh is there anyone else who doesn't clean their pcbs and is feeling a bit inadequate now?


Congratulations! You are not OCD! I wish I wasn't.....


----------



## jubal81 (Sep 4, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Specifically, looking for something to dry off the IPA without leaving a lot of lint or cotton hairs.
> 
> I read through some of the old posts here, and I keep seeing Kim Wipes being mentioned, I looked it up on Amazon and there's a bunch of varieties.
> (I've never even heard of a Kim Wipe, is it like a "Dude Wipe"? Those are awesome btw, don't ask my how I know....)
> ...


I've never done this, but what about drying it with compressed air instead of letting it air dry? With IPA, should be a quick process.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 4, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Congratulations! You are not OCD! I wish I wasn't.....



Oh I got weird compulsions.  I have more than enough of those but thankfully cleaning my PCB isn't one of them... Yet.  I still kinda feel inadequate now.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 4, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Oh I got weird compulsions.  I have more than enough of those but thankfully cleaning my PCB isn't one of them... Yet.  I still kinda feel inadequate now.


I started cleaning mine after reading one of @Chuck D. Bones posts about long terms effects of residual flux....even though I used Kester "no-clean" solder. Now I can't NOT clean it, feels like..... well.....I won't mention what I'm thinking but it involves the potty.....and running out of TP......


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2022)

I've used no-clean flux when hand soldering FV-1 ICs and they end up looking _terrible.   _It leaves behind this weird residue that crystalizes and looks like corrosion.  

I ended up cleaning the no-clean flux.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 4, 2022)

Robert said:


> I've used no-clean flux when hand soldering FV-1 ICs and they end up looking _terrible.   _It leaves behind this weird residue that crystalizes and looks like corrosion.
> 
> I ended up cleaning the no-clean flux.


Is it the clear color liquid flux? I have a bottle of that specifically for soldering SMD's. It does look pretty yucky once it dries.


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2022)

Yep, that's the stuff.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 4, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Uh is there anyone else who doesn't clean their pcbs and is feeling a bit inadequate now?


I go back and forth without the feelings of inadequacy. I started scrubbing more often after a rash of buggy builds. I'm not convinced it's helping.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 4, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I go back and forth without the feelings of inadequacy. I started scrubbing more often after a rash of buggy builds. I'm not convinced it's helping.



Could it even make a difference? Genuine question to anyone who is more knowledgeable?


----------



## spi (Sep 4, 2022)

I don't clean mine.  I haven't had issues by not doing it, so don't know what the fuss is.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 4, 2022)

MG Chemicals - 413B-425G 413B Heavy Duty Flux Remover, 425g (14.90 oz) Aerosol Can: Soldering Cleaning Products: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
					

MG Chemicals - 413B-425G 413B Heavy Duty Flux Remover, 425g (14.90 oz) Aerosol Can: Soldering Cleaning Products: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



					smile.amazon.com
				




This and with everything I have built I just got the second bottle. Works great and it gives me an opportunity to clean the board and see if I missed a solder or if something looks off.


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Could it even make a difference? Genuine question to anyone who is more knowledgeable?



Engineers will tell you yes, and I'm not going to argue with them...    But I'm just going to go on not cleaning mine unless it looks terrible.
To be fair though, most of my builds end up in a salvage box, not actually boxed up and used long-term. 

I do, however, usually clean the flux from any loaner pedals just as a courtesy to whoever it belongs to...  I want to return it in the same (or better) condition than I received it.

I've worked jobs where it was absolutely mandatory, and I've worked jobs where they'd prefer you not waste time doing it...


----------



## Betty Wont (Sep 4, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> (I've never even heard of a Kim Wipe, is it like a "Dude Wipe"? Those are awesome btw, don't ask my how I know....)
> Which Kim wipe do I want?


Kim wipes are delicate task wipes for science purposes. It's a dry firm tissue paper. The small square green box is the general use one. 
I only use the little alcohol wipes that you use to clean the skin before an injection. They work great for me to clean the pcb with no residue or fibers.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 4, 2022)

I find the kim wipes best for dabbing off the alcohol not wiping or scrubbing.  They're more robust than paper towel but still shred apart on the pointy bits.


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 4, 2022)

I use a Kester no-clean solder, so I generally just leave it. But I do clean boards that require troubleshooting or that I've made a mess of with swapping components(sockets be damned  🤣).
When cleaning, I use 99% Isopropyl with a toothbrush and paper towel


----------



## Coda (Sep 4, 2022)

Power washer or my sandblaster…or walnut shells.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 4, 2022)

How bout like this?


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 4, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> How bout like this? View attachment 31724


Please note- Only those with adequate experience living in the crystal lattice should operate this device when attempting to clean flux residue from their boards. Serious injury or egodeath may occur otherwise


----------



## BryGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

Never clean mine either.


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2022)

When I worked on base one of the labs used an ultrasonic cleaner to clean PCBs....  that particular lab had an awful lot of failures so I'm not 100% sure I'd recommend doing that.

I _have_ considered using one as an agitator for etching however...


----------



## peccary (Sep 4, 2022)

I soak in 99% iso and scrub with a toothbrush over a Kimwipe. Gets them nice and clean.

Also, I end up selling or giving most away and I want them to look good because I'm kind of vain and want people to think I know what I'm doing when I really have no idea.


----------



## Boba7 (Sep 5, 2022)

peccary said:


> I soak in 99% iso and scrub with a toothbrush over a Kimwipe. Gets them nice and clean.
> 
> Also, I end up selling or giving most away and I want them to look good because I'm kind of vain and want people to think I know what I'm doing when I really have no idea.


hahaha same here


----------



## szukalski (Sep 5, 2022)

Let's swing the question around the other way. Has anyone experienced failure from not cleaning the PCB?

I see a bunch of "boutique" builders with dirty boards.


----------



## andare (Sep 5, 2022)

Y'all are a buch of crusty folks! Didn't they teach you to clean and wipe every time? And why is no one flossing their PCBs?!

I use 99% isopropyl and my GF's toothbrush. I don't find flux appealing in a woman.
Sometimes, cleaning the PCB reveals wonky solder joints, though I have a notion that they were fine before the scrubbing...
I still do it because it's easier to see if there are any tin whiskers bridging pads. This is not an issue if you have good technique and a good iron.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 5, 2022)

andare said:


> Sometimes, cleaning the PCB reveals wonky solder joints, though I have a notion that they were fine before the scrubbing...
> I still do it because it's easier to see if there are any tin whiskers bridging pads. This is not an issue if you have good technique and a good iron.






Cleaning the flux off helps me get a good close look at my solder joints. I often touch up and reflow after my first cleaning then clean again.
I guess at this stage of my pedal building experience, I still don't have full confidence in what I'm going and my OCD-ness forces me to double and triple check things.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 5, 2022)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks! I'm hunting eBay for a decent price for a rock tumbler as we speak.....


----------



## Robert (Sep 5, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Has anyone experienced failure from not cleaning the PCB?



I haven't.

One valid argument though, is that a bunch of gooped up flux residue can make spotting bad solder connections harder.    It also makes you "dig in" a bit more with a DMM probe to get a good measurement.   You'll also catch hell for it in your troubleshooting threads.


----------



## Alan W (Sep 5, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Let's swing the question around the other way. Has anyone experienced failure from not cleaning the PCB?


I have, with a tube preamp that was one of my first builds. I didn’t know about flux cleaning. It was in use for about 10 years, and started giving me problems after never needing more than tube changes. When I finally troubleshooted it, there were small amounts of corrosion at many of the joints. And I had been so careful to shine all the leads, etc (something I stopped doing many years ago). I ended up rebuilding the board, as it was a great design, and most of the labor (and cost) had gone into the enclosure.


----------



## Coda (Sep 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> You'll also catch hell for it in your troubleshooting threads.



I stopped posting them right around the time white washer outrage peaked…


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 6, 2022)

peccary said:


> I soak in 99% iso and scrub with a toothbrush over a Kimwipe. Gets them nice and clean.
> ...





Boba7 said:


> hahaha same here



I'm sure that gets "them" nice and clean...


... but do either of you use the same method of cleansing for your pedal-builds?


----------



## Brett (Sep 6, 2022)

I don't remember where I originally saw it, but I usually fold a paper towel several times until it's about the size of a business card and soak that in 99% IPA. Then, I hold the board over a trash can and scrub the board with that paper towel and all the little bits of paper towel that get ripped off end up in the garbage can. It works surprisingly well. If there's any lint or pieces stuck on the trimmed leads, I'll use an ESD-safe brush to get the rest off.


----------



## vigilante398 (Sep 6, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Let's swing the question around the other way. Has anyone experienced failure from not cleaning the PCB?


I have, I think I mentioned this in another thread a while back. I switched over to Kester "331" which is an organic water-soluble flux. It leaves a milky white film on the board after soldering and it turns out it's mildly conductive, so I had a bunch of weak shorts all over the board that caused problems. Never had it with "44" flux, which is non-conductive.

Needless to say I wash my boards now. I have a resin 3D printer that has an accompanying washing station for printed parts. I use filtered water with a drop of dish soap and wash the boards (up to 5 at a time) for about 5 minutes in there. Then I take them out to the drying oven set for 65°C and let them dry for about 15 minutes, they come out looking fabulous.

I washed a couple "44" soldered boards in the washing station filled with isopropyl instead of water and the solder joints come out clean, but it leaves an ugly residue on the board. So now I use 331 solder for most things and wash the boards, then I keep a spool of 44 on hand in case I need to do any soldering and don't want to have to wash.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Sep 6, 2022)

For me, the best defense for cleaning a PCB starts with the flux used. I found no-clean flux like this to work really well: 

Chip Quik CQ4300-2OZ No-Clean... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B093X9F9RN?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I typically use some good plastic bristle brushes and good iso to clean them and use Kim towels to dry them. 

I like the idea of an alcohol dip bath. But is that bad for any particular components?


----------



## peccary (Sep 6, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I like the idea of an alcohol dip bath. But is that bad for any particular components?



As long as there's no power (and everything is dry before you apply power) you'll be fine.

The folks who like to burn speed holes in to their caps might have a hard time with it, though.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Sep 7, 2022)

peccary said:


> As long as there's no power (and everything is dry before you apply power) you'll be fine.
> 
> The folks who like to burn speed holes in to their caps might have a hard time with it, though.


Ok, I'll give the alcohol bath method a shot. But if I "bust a cap" I know who to blame. ;P (totally kidding of course)


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 7, 2022)

peccary said:


> As long as there's no power (and everything is dry before you apply power) you'll be fine.
> 
> The folks who like to burn speed holes in to their caps might have a hard time with it, though.


I thought 99% IPA could melt poly caps. Also you *never* want ipa to get into pots or switches


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 7, 2022)

IPA in pots and switches is ok if it's clean IPA.  I flood my boards with 90% IPA before installing the pots or switches.  Scrub with a toothbrush.  Repeat until clean.  I think the best argument for cleaning the boards is it facilitates inspection.  In very high impedance circuits (>>1MΩ), even the tiniest current leak can upset the bias.  Flux residue will absorb moisture from the air and become conductive.

I've seen plenty of filthy boards that work fine, but why tempt fate?


----------



## peccary (Sep 7, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I thought 99% IPA could melt poly caps. Also you *never* want ipa to get into pots or switches



I scrub them before installing pots, I shoulda mentioned.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 7, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> IPA in pots and switches is ok if it's clean IPA.


Good to know! I had always heard that ipa reacted with the binding agent used in the carbon track of pots, and that IPA getting into a pot would essentially melt it. Same deal with switches— I had heard that IPA caused crazing on the switches, and that over time the switch would degrade and mechanically fail.

My board cleaning practices are pretty efficient as it is, but now that I know that pots and switches will be fine if a tiny spare bit of clean ipa gets on them, I’ll have less time spent super-carefully navigating around them on the final tough ups.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 7, 2022)

Well I'll let all the rest of you get on with cleaning your boards but I'm not wasting good IPA on pcbs.


----------



## szukalski (Sep 7, 2022)

Still haven’t found a good IPA. I don’t understand the American obsession there..


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 7, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Still haven’t found a good IPA. I don’t understand the American obsession there..


To be honest I actually completely agree with you.  I can't stand the stuff.  I'd much rather have a nice weissbier like Franziskaner or Erdinger.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 7, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> For me, the best defense for cleaning a PCB starts with the flux used. I found no-clean flux like this to work really well:
> 
> Chip Quik CQ4300-2OZ No-Clean... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B093X9F9RN?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> ...


So far the only thing I avoid (and have had problems with) soaking (swishing actually) in an IPA bath is potentiometers. Particularly trimpots. I think the dissolved flux gets into the wiper wafers and can mess them up. So when I do a board that has trimmers, I'll populate everything except the trimmers, then after cleaning I'll solder in the trimpots.

When I was building my first Space Heater attempt it was the first time using an open coil inductor so I wasn't too sure about that and skipped cleaning, to my detriment I think. My second Space Heater build I just populated everything but the tube and soaked it.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 7, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Still haven’t found a good IPA. I don’t understand the American obsession there..


Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA is one of my goto favorites, although here in the US there are tons of small craft breweries that make some excellent IPA's. *Note that the 90 Minute is very different from the 60 Minute, one would think it would just be the alcohol content difference but the 60 Minute is kinda "meh" while the 90 Minute is fabulous, nice and malty and hoppy. 

For "everyday" IPA I like the Sweetwater 421 (not a true IPA) as well as their IPA.

But, I needed to lose some weight a couple of years ago and dropped some significant poundage (about 40lbs). And alcohol was one of the first things I cut out. (That and most carbs)


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 7, 2022)

Honestly I'm shocked y'all are submerging your pcbs


----------



## Barry (Sep 7, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Still haven’t found a good IPA. I don’t understand the American obsession there..


Can't hardly stand them, give me a Porter or a Stout, occasionally a good Brown Ale


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 7, 2022)

Barry said:


> occasionally a good Brown Ale


Ooh suits you sir.  Good call


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 7, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Honestly I'm shocked y'all are submerging your pcbs


SWISHING! not submerging....hahaha.....actually, I was somewhat leary of this at first too until reading @Chuck D. Bones's post.
But I'm a convert.

I use a little shallow plastic food container, pour in about 1/4" of alcohol, drop the board in there and swish it around to loosen up the flux. Then use a plastic bristle brush, scrub, the swish some more then as of late, I'll shake the board off and use some compressed air on it.


----------



## peccary (Sep 7, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> To be honest I actually completely agree with you.  I can't stand the stuff.  I'd much rather have a nice weissbier like Franziskaner or Erdinger.



I live in Southern California and I think a lot of that started out here. In my 20's it was huge and I was a big hop head. The hoppier and more bitter the better. I feel lucky that I was able to try a ton of them, because there are many that are not good (zero body and no flavor beyond acrid bitterness). I get why a lot of people don't like them and eventually they lost their luster with me a bit and my tastes swung towards Belgians and I spent my late 20's and most of my 30's trying every Belgian I could get my hands on. We went to Belgium for our honeymoon and visited as many breweries and pubs as we could, drinking only beers we've ever had before. Belgians have perfected the art of beer making, IMO. Some are better and some are worse, but they get it and I get them.

I still have an occasional IPA but if I'm drinking beer it's usually Belgian or German now.


----------



## Barry (Sep 7, 2022)

peccary said:


> I live in Southern California and I think a lot of that started out here. In my 20's it was huge and I was a big hop head. The hoppier and more bitter the better. I feel lucky that I was able to try a ton of them, because there are many that are not good (zero body and no flavor beyond acrid bitterness). I get why a lot of people don't like them and eventually they lost their luster with me a bit and my tastes swung towards Belgians and I spent my late 20's and most of my 30's trying every Belgian I could get my hands on. We went to Belgium for our honeymoon and visited as many breweries and pubs as we could, drinking only beers we've ever had before. Belgians have perfected the art of beer making, IMO. Some are better and some are worse, but they get it and I get them.
> 
> I still have an occasional IPA but if I'm drinking beer it's usually Belgian or German now.


You have to watch those Belgians a lot are high gravity, but I do like them


----------



## almondcity (Sep 7, 2022)

I agree, most IPAs suck in my opinion. But when you find a good one it's quite nice


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 7, 2022)

peccary said:


> I live in Southern California and I think a lot of that started out here. In my 20's it was huge and I was a big hop head. The hoppier and more bitter the better. I feel lucky that I was able to try a ton of them, because there are many that are not good (zero body and no flavor beyond acrid bitterness). I get why a lot of people don't like them and eventually they lost their luster with me a bit and my tastes swung towards Belgians and I spent my late 20's and most of my 30's trying every Belgian I could get my hands on. We went to Belgium for our honeymoon and visited as many breweries and pubs as we could, drinking only beers we've ever had before. Belgians have perfected the art of beer making, IMO. Some are better and some are worse, but they get it and I get them.
> 
> I still have an occasional IPA but if I'm drinking beer it's usually Belgian or German now.



In about 2008 I was visiting Mrs Octpuss' family in southern california - they live in San Juan Capistrano.  A new Italian restaurant had opened and we decided to head down and check it out. I asked what beers they had and the waiter mentioned a new beer they had that all their customers were going crazy for.  He really hammed it up selling this beer and soon I was waiting for the greatest beer I'd ever tasted in my life.  I was more than a little surprised when the waiter came back with the 'new' beer.  It was Stella Artois - we call it 'wife beater' in N Ireland.


----------



## peccary (Sep 7, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> In about 2008 I was visiting Mrs Octpuss' family in southern california - they live in San Juan Capistrano.  A new Italian restaurant had opened and we decided to head down and check it out. I asked what beers they had and the waiter mentioned a new beer they had that all their customers were going crazy for.  He really hammed it up selling this beer and soon I was waiting for the greatest beer I'd ever tasted in my life.  I was more than a little surprised when the waiter came back with the 'new' beer.  It was Stella Artois - we call it 'wife beater' in N Ireland.



Stella has been kind of common for us for a while now, but I remember when it first got big, it was EVERYWHERE. Then Leffe came out and that was the fancy one. 

When I started getting in to Belgian beers, ad especially after going to Belgium, I realized that we were getting their equivalent of Bud Light


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 7, 2022)

peccary said:


> Stella has been kind of common for us for a while now, but I remember when it first got big, it was EVERYWHERE. Then Leffe came out and that was the fancy one.
> 
> When I started getting in to Belgian beers, ad especially after going to Belgium, I realized that we were getting their equivalent of Bud Light



Yup I've got to agree with that.  Though I do have a soft spot for Blue Moon.


----------



## szukalski (Sep 7, 2022)

Czech if I get a choice, then German, then Belgian/Dutch. 

I’m a boring guy though. Weizen or Helles.


----------



## peccary (Sep 7, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Yup I've got to agree with that.  Though I do have a soft spot for Blue Moon.


Blue Moon was big when I was in college and I never liked it. They always served it with orange and I was never a fan of fruit in my beer. It kills the head and makes it flat and I can't understand why anyone likes to drink beer like that 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 7, 2022)

peccary said:


> Blue Moon was big when I was in college and I never liked it. They always served it with orange and I was never a fan of fruit in my beer. It kills the head and makes it flat and I can't understand why anyone likes to drink beer like that 🤷‍♂️



Definitely.  I like a blue moon but hate it when a barman serves it with a slice of orange on the glass.  It's like pineapple on a pizza - just plain wrong.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 7, 2022)

I for one love a good IPA, but I agree there are a lot of bad ones (more hops don't hide your bad brewing...), but I'm lucky as there are really good local microbreweries around here and they put out some good IPAs.
But I'm more of a "variety-is-the-spice-of-life" drinker. Went for a cross-province beer run last night, and out of 8, I got 3 IPA, 1 porter, 2 sours, a light lager and a pilsner.
And on weekdays, I try to drink non-alcoholic as we settled on a really good lager one (after trying a lot). You can see I don't always succeed as exemplified by yesterday's run...


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 7, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Definitely.  I like a blue moon but hate it when a barman serves it with a slice of orange on the glass.  It's like pineapple on a pizza - just plain wrong.




I try not to judge but beer should not need garnish. I remember when Widmer Hefeweizen was popular and people would squeeze lemon into it. I always thought it was because the beer tasted terrible. Kind of like how if you put ketchup on steak, you probably don't like steak. Calling that garbage hef is a stretch, I avoided German hef for years assuming it was also shit. Wrong, just widmer.  IPA is my no. 1 order but ever since they legalized cannabis I barely drink. 

Also, I slowly got converted to pineapple pizza due to a family members persistence. They always ordered it, nobody else ate it so leftovers the next day were tropical af. It's kind of a guilty pleasure now.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 7, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> IPA is my no. 1 order but ever since they legalized cannabis I barely drink.



I have a four year old.  I like beer but since my wife gave birth I barely drink... so I can't smoke anymore either.... Ah that makes me want to drink


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 7, 2022)

Ha mine are 3 and 5.  Who has time/energy for beer with preschoolers around?


----------



## spi (Sep 7, 2022)

I like beer.
I like IPAs.  Those of you who don't are nuts.

So is the alcohol melting poly-cap thing a myth and is it safe?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 7, 2022)

spi said:


> I like beer.
> I like IPAs.  Those of you who don't are nuts.
> 
> So is the alcohol melting poly-cap thing a myth and is it safe?


one way to find out...


----------



## Coda (Sep 7, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> one way to find out...



That’s the forum motto…


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 7, 2022)

spi said:


> I like beer.
> I like IPAs.  Those of you who don't are nuts.
> 
> So is the alcohol melting poly-cap thing a myth and is it safe?


Nope, I've never had a cap melt or any component damage with IPA. I did try a can of the MG Chemicals flux remover spray. It smeared the black lettering off my film caps. But never with IPA. I only used the MG stuff once, I think it's bit too harsh. Plus it stinks up the garage pretty bad.


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm more like SYLV9ST9R, gregarious in drink choices. I like *good* beer, whether it's a stout, an IPA, weiss... whatever! 
Sometimes I'm in the mood for a pilsner, and even occasionally a lager — variety rules!

However, "good" is subjective and tastes differ so if somebody says they don't like stouts or IPAs or whatever I respect that. Tastes also change, I've had trouble finding IPAs I like, lately. Went on a weiss kick for a while... Right now I'm leaning back on stouts.


@peccary, you must have tried Kwak on your honeymoon or at some point?







I had a friend who talked it up and it wasn't as good as he said, and while I still liked it it's not a go to. I'd like your (and others') opinion on it.


----------



## Betty Wont (Sep 11, 2022)

It's only PBR tall boys for me. But it sucks at removing flux.


----------



## andare (Sep 11, 2022)

I can't drink IPAs anymore, too heavy.
These days I only drink 1-2 pints a week if that and 99% of the time it's a Czech lager like a Budvar, Staropramen or my favorite Slovak brew, Zlaty Bažant.

I also can no longer digest Pilsner Urquell.

I'll go dry before I drink a basic Polish beer again. Never liked them but 17 years ago they were all we had.

I fell in love with Italian lagers again during my last visit. Going there on Tuesday for a week, can't wait to indulge myself (don't tell my cardiologist). I'll even be able to drink on the street!


----------



## jhaneyzz (Yesterday at 5:27 PM)

I just realized that “IPA” was Isopropyl Alcohol… I thought you guys were joking and you were christening your boards with India Pale Ale… true story.


----------



## giovanni (Yesterday at 5:29 PM)

jhaneyzz said:


> I just realized that “IPA” was Isopropyl Alcohol… I thought you guys were joking and you were christening your boards with India Pale Ale… true story.


I prefer pale ales these days. I’m a bit over the whole ipa fad.


----------



## steviejr92 (Yesterday at 5:30 PM)

jhaneyzz said:


> I just realized that “IPA” was Isopropyl Alcohol… I thought you guys were joking and you were christening your boards with India Pale Ale… true story.


 Heres an IPA I think youll like


----------



## homebrewtj (Yesterday at 5:37 PM)

steviejr92 said:


> Heres an IPA I think youll like


Mmm. Lagunitas, Two Hearted, and Zombie Dust were my go-to’s before I quit drinking.


----------



## steviejr92 (Yesterday at 5:39 PM)

homebrewtj said:


> Mmm. Lagunitas, Two Hearted, and Zombie Dust were my go-to’s before I quit drinking.


I need to try Zombie Dust! Two Hearted is very good! Im not really a drinker but every once in awhile ill have one!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Yesterday at 7:25 PM)

homebrewtj said:


> Mmm. Lagunitas, Two Hearted, and Zombie Dust were my go-to’s before I quit drinking.


Same


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Yesterday at 7:36 PM)

I quite drinking last night, but will probably start up again in an hour or two. 🍺 Lagunitas is one hoppy IPA.  Gotta be in the mood for that one.  I recently discovered Voodoo Ranger when Ralph's put their sampler pack on sale.  Good stuff, Maynard! (I almost posted a meme).  Kona Longboard lager is tasty too.


----------

